

Mask-bot: A robot with a human face - alphadoggs
http://portal.mytum.de/pressestelle/pressemitteilungen/NewsArticle_20111107_151556/

======
jones1618
This is cool and I'd love to see it working commercially but the MIT Media Lab
demonstrated a nearly identical idea back in the late 1980's. Their digital
version was inspired by talking busts at Disney's Haunted Mansion that used
film projectors to achieve the same effect back in the 1960's.

